# 2007 sportsman 500 go jetting problem.



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

Ok I just snorkled and jetted my popo but it will crank and Finn for like 5 minutes. When it gets warm and starts dieing and back firing.


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

Any advice? Oh just a warning never take ur bike to magnolia lawn and tractor they will screw u for as much money as possible.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

poporunner50 said:


> Any advice? Oh just a warning never take ur bike to magnolia lawn and tractor they will screw u for as much money as possible.


didnt I already tell you that once? I guess you didnt listen. :thinking: lol

I know the owner, it's not him, it's the dirty *** mechanics he hires... Been that way for years. I took in my popo back in the day, go ta quote of $400 came out to be **** near $1000. I was pissed and I let everyone up there know about it.


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

I know sorry. Learned my lesson.


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

I wish I could help. But I don't know anything about jetting.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Me either lol. Bootlegger does though! Bootlegger FTW.


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

Well once I get a job I'm takin my popo to mudpreatitors till I get a bike I can mess with.


----------



## MUDDIE49 (Aug 30, 2009)

Sounds like you've leaned it out too much...how many sizes did you go down in the jettting...ussally it one down from stock jet...I think....Muddie49


----------

